# I *think* I landed a beauty! Need Opinions...



## JadasMom (May 21, 2012)

I just contacted lazyDaze Farm in MA & she had a litter of puppies born last week . I remember seeing this breeder listed on the referrals in an older thread. I just wanted opinions from you guys since you helped me out so much already. She has 3 males available and they are $1,800. All dogs have health clearances. The parents are Maguire & Erin. 

What do you think?

http://www.lazydazegoldens.com/index.html


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, $1,800 gulp.... that's steep, they better have guarantees along with them.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Much much better than the last one<:

Guarantees don't happen. 

Make sure the clearances are all there and this breeder is somebody who will be supportive and there for you for the rest of your puppy's life.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

JaceMom said:


> I just contacted lazyDaze Farm in MA & she had a litter of puppies born last week . I remember seeing this breeder listed on the referrals in an older thread. I just wanted opinions from you guys since you helped me out so much already. She has 3 males available and they are $1,800. All dogs have health clearances. The parents are Maguire & Erin.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


 
I think it's a lot of money for a puppy out of two unfinished dogs. And the parents have only hips/elbows listed in the OFA data base. No CERF or cardiac.Hopefully they were done and just have not been put in the database yet. Unless the breeder can show you legitimate clearances for both EYES and HEARTS, I'd be passing.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Good sign is their involvement of showing their Goldens in some type of competitive venue. As above, make sure you get a hard copy of clearances and that the eye clearance is up to date. The eye exam is done annually. The sire and dam are very nice looking and I'm sure the puppies will be simply adorable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Cute dogs. Make sure they have the necessary clearances though. The clearances have not been put on K-9 data, from what I see.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know the breeder or the dogs, but I do really like the Cloverdale dogs in Erin's pedigree. Hopefully, all the clearances will be there when you inquire about seeing them. I agree with Megora that it is much more on the right track than the last one. How about Cloverdale itself? Do they have pups? This one seems good if the clearances are there- nice pups.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Happy said:


> Good sign is their involvement of showing their Goldens in some type of competitive venue. As above, make sure you get a hard copy of clearances and that the eye clearance is up to date. The eye exam is done annually. The sire and dam are very nice looking and I'm sure the puppies will be simply adorable.


I don't do hard copies of clearances any more. I send the link to OFA, and if they want to print the information out, they can.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lazydaze has been around for a long time. I do see the owner at shows. Personally, my Ch sired pups are sold for a lot less...$1800 is expensive even for this area. And to reinforce what Pointgold said, only hips and elbows are on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. You need to see cardiac clearances done at 12 months of age or older and eye clearances done within the year of being bred.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

$1800 is alot but I am seeing more and more breeders in southern NH and MA going to 1800...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.simplesite.com/cloverdale/

http://www.thorneleagoldens.com/


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

when I was looking in New England I found pups going anywhere from $1500 to $2000 and the $1500 2ere few and far between the average was about $1800.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news on a puppy?


----------



## cocoa (Jun 16, 2012)

JadasMom said:


> I just contacted lazyDaze Farm in MA & she had a litter of puppies born last week . I remember seeing this breeder listed on the referrals in an older thread. I just wanted opinions from you guys since you helped me out so much already. She has 3 males available and they are $1,800. All dogs have health clearances. The parents are Maguire & Erin.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------

